# Lamborghini's new car, the Veneno



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I honestly cannot decide whether I love this or hate it. It's design is so "out there" that I almost like it for its radical-ness. But, it isnt "pretty" like most supercars I generally like. One thing is for sure, it takes guts to release something this crazy looking!

http://www.autoblog.com/2013/03/06/lamborghini-veneno-video-geneva-2013/


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Batman is jealous


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah, looks like the Batmobile with Cadillac headlamps.



LVO said:


> Batman is jealous


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

It is audacious, but I like it. I'm sure I'll catch flack for this, but I think much of what Lamborghini has put out in recent years has been...for lack of a better word, "stale". It's nice to see some balls here, & it's still obviously a Lamborghini.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...remember the Countach?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Tentacle Toast said:


> It is audacious, but I like it. I'm sure I'll catch flack for this, but I think much of what Lamborghini has put out in recent years has been...for lack of a better word, "stale". It's nice to see some balls here, & it's still obviously a Lamborghini.


Yeah, every new design looks like the last design with more stuff tacked on. Even the different models all look the same.

Wouldn't you feel like an idiot driving this car? I would, I don't care what badge is on the hood.



Tentacle Toast said:


> ...remember the Countach?


Sure do! Lambo did the same thing then, just kept on tacking more crap onto the clean original design years after the car was outmoded.

Original Countach:










Final Countach:


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, all that aerodynamic crap seems to be doing something for the Veneno's top speed. It's faster than the Ferrari or McLaren:

http://autos.yahoo.com/blogs/motoramic/tale-tape-mclaren-p1-vs-lamborghini-veneno-vs-191716878.html


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah man. Between the three you've posted today, I think I'm liking this one the most. I'm generally a "Ferrari guy" (despite not having my own), but the, um..,"LaFerrari" isn't doing it for me this time around.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...more like a BlahFerrari, am I rite? LoL


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Aacron, time to update your avatar


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't know man, the Enzo is pretty sweet. There are only a handful of inanimate objects for which I lust, & that car is one of three vehicles that makes that list. The only reason I'd ever advocate changing it is to seek relief from the constant tease...


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Actually, the car in my sig was the concept car for the replacement Enzo. It's what the LaFerrari was supposed to look like. They clearly got lost along the way.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

CLEARLY they lost their way...wow, I'm surprised I missed that; I'm going to chock it up to the fact that I do 99% of my forum browsing on my phone, & the avatar pics are small. That sure does look like an enzo though...


----------

